# Its Friday!!! What Are You Wearing Today?!?!?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

this for me (the mint one at the back - the one at the front is NOS and will remain so  ):


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

The regular work watch for me today.....










Best regards David


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Its the RLT 20th Anniversary for me today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Omega today


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Starting the day with this:


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

From camera to Internet in a couple of minutes, it's my new (to me obv...) Seiko 6309


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice pair Jon









Aerospace for me this morning


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Dress down Friday for me, so I will wear this one:










Thanks

deano


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Jon!

David, sweet! Wish I had a regular work watch like that









Modified Seiko for me today. Like the Seiko Divers but just can't stand their hands.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JoT said:


> Nice pair Jon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been looking at these recently, one thing that really grates on me with these watches though are the little 0-15-30-45 ident markers around the bezel, I have noticed that there are small screws around the outside of the bezel, would anyone know if it is possible to "unscrew" these and remove the quarter hour markers on the bezel? I would seriously consider buying one of these if that bezel was cleaner looking!

best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Going for a coffee with 'Omega Tim' this morning, so Pro for me...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Seems to be a collective theme on today...

This one for work...










Then this one later...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Maybe this later:-


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Blimey weve turned into an Omega forum!









Cheers John & Hakim, im glad you like them!

Hakim - That looks stunning - nice one mate!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice to see that one put to good use Griff.... looking good


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pair Jon
> ...


David the "rider tabs" are pretty much a design feature on all Breitlings, the ones on the Aerospace cannot be unscrewed, they do serve a purpose by the way


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Today itÂ´s my O&W Mp2801-mod on a new braided "tropical" NATO......


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JoT said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Well I suppose if your going to skid along the pavement on your watch they would stop you grinding the crystal down









I saw the older Chronospace model which is much easier on the eye and without the bezel additions but the LCD panels are slightly smaller and of course its an older watch and not thermo-compensated, those "rider tabs" are the main reason I have always given the Brietblings a wide berth, just too fussy for me. Hmmm I wonder if there is a different bezel that can be fitted?

Best regards David


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

PRS17 on a 'Lumpy' this morning:










Cheers


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Blimey weve turned into an Omega forum!


Well in that case Jon I had better join in.

Beautiful pic of the quartz couple by the way.










Andy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Keeping it Seiko - newly modified stainless steel Samurai


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Andy...nice Connie btw


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

OK I`ll keep the Omega theme going with this









*Omega Seamaster Professional 200m, cal. 1011, 23 Jewels, c1992*


----------



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Keeping it Seiko - newly modified stainless steel Samurai












very nice works well

Blue Monster for me


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Some nice watches today Gents.. For me, its still the Alpinist..










Rich


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Had this on all week, my first foray into the unreliable world of Eco's and Kinetics.







It's been a good day my, new scooter has turned up!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

My Oris has new boots...










This one is pretty much the same as the original Oris strap the watch was sold with, so I suppose it is not surprising it suits it. Well I think so anyway.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Had this on all week, my first foray into the unreliable world of Eco's and Kinetics.


You`re such a luddite Mark











> It's been a good day my, new scooter has turned up!


I hope you intend to post some pics in the PT&A forum


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Just finished a very pleasant coffee and chat with Jason


















-- Tim / 105.003


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> OK I`ll keep the Omega theme going with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice - if they were a tiny bit bigger I'd be tempted by one of these - it's a really nice design.

Better dig out my Omega then...










Cheers,

Guy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> > It's been a good day my, new scooter has turned up!
> 
> 
> I hope you intend to post some pics in the PT&A forum


I am posting it here as well for maximum expsosure.









Ta Dah!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mark, very cool... sweet scoot,... 

Guy... I didnt notice when I handled your Flighty but its actually the rarer yellow hands model... I didnt realise 

Tim.. I love that pic!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This old one...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy... I didnt notice when I handled your Flighty but its actually the rarer yellow hands model... I didnt realise


Absolutely! And it's better look than the orange...well IMO anyway. You should get one... 

G


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JonW said:


> this for me (the mint one at the back - the one at the front is NOS and will remain so  ):


Very nice Jon.

As is your Mach 

My latest


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I have to confess I'm having another Sinnful day today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Guy... I didnt notice when I handled your Flighty but its actually the rarer yellow hands model... I didnt realise
> ...


Guy... Er, Ok... Yeah what the hell... you convinced me!









Cheers Paul!

HotMog... I love the look of that in the pics... for some reason it just didnt work on my wrist


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This at the moment



















but I think I'll change into this when I get home. After all I don't want to be left out of the Omega club.



















Some lovely watches today gents, keep up the good work.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Guy love the sign off btw...

















"--------------------

Chaos, panic and disorder...my work here is done."

Gary - I love that last pic mate... nice watch too


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

By some strange coincidence, Omega for me too.










Today's the first day all week that I don't have 2 watches on, 'cos I have a feeling there'll be a new one this pm.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW said:


> Guy love the sign off btw...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Jon









G


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Agent orange said:


>


Very nice...

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Saving my Omega for Sunday


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Very,very nice


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

For me,Breitling Cosmanaute IMO the 24hr watch.

Martin


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

quoll said:


> My Oris has new boots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet - looks awsome on the Oris! Is it ostrich?


----------



## derek (Dec 10, 2006)

mart broad said:


> For me,Breitling Cosmanaute IMO the 24hr watch.
> 
> Martin


Now that i like that is class martin


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

First wear of a new trade acquisition


















First Omega for me and I am well pleased with it. A Moonie by the end of the year, I have promised myself









Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

joolz said:


>


That is a _very _nice watch Joolz.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> joolz said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...












... just put my RLT38 in the post...







:cry2:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > joolz said:
> ...


Well I am sure Steve; it's gone to someone fortunate who will appreciate it.


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

Better late than never ....

I'm being boring today; as I'm in both the office and the warehouse, I opted for the Black Monster. Rugged little bugger, and a scratch or two only adds character ....










By the by ... fantastic watches today Gentlemen ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

knuteols said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > My Oris has new boots...
> ...


Thanks Knut! No, it is 'Ostrich Spot Grain Leather' but it's close enough for me. Especially since it only cost me Â£5.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Got a nice new strap for my 656, so I've been wearing that most of the week, but today I switched to the Eterna:










I'm getting vaguely tempted to flip it, so decided to give it some wrist time to see if I go one way or the other.

Having got home this evening I've switched to my newest (and the first of the new year), an O&W M-65:










Been tempted by one of these for a while, and saw it in a forum at a good price. This one has been relumed and beadblasted, which clinched the deal for me.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

in_denial said:


> Just finished a very pleasant coffee and chat with Jason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.... this years grail for me.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> .....Having got home this evening I've switched to my newest (and the first of the new year), an O&W M-65:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, it was you was it? But for a shortage of funds i would have gone for that. Very nice. Pretty close to an automatic G10.


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)

Some cracking watches today!

Longines Admiral for me:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> PRS17 on a 'Lumpy' this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh, now that is nice


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Some lovely watches as always, and lots of Omega today. Tutima for me


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Now wearing this










Doxa Sub750T Caribbean GMT


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

limey said:


> Now wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.









Congratulations Martin.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

A beautiful collection of watches.

Will be wearing the Seamaster this weekend.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

limey said:


> Now wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You went for it then







Well done, told you you

would like it.









Maseman


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

limey said:


> Now wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous!! I'm so glad you got it - enjoy, and I look forward to more photos soon.









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

One I made last week


















Dave S


----------

